# Carrying around wand toy



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Toby has an affection for wand toys, not just playing with them, but carrying it away. 

This post/question is specific to the fact that even if he has ripped the feather/streamers/whatever out of it, he'll still carry off the empty wand. He's got one right now that only has the little bell on the end and he carries it off to another room, then brings it back, as if it's a caught prize.

Has anyone seen something similar.

(yes, I know I need to supervise to make sure he doesn't get the little bell loose)

EDIT: It's definitely the bell on the end that he's obsessed with


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Lickorish does the same with the feather wand. She's gradually ripping out the feathers, carries it around and sleeps with it. She loves that thing. I got a backup wand now for when all the feathers have been ripped out. Tried a few other feather toys, but she wants that wand thing.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Hero drags around a streamer wand, 3 of them in fact.

He hardly ever meows, but late at night he drags them around the empty, dark house moaning like a banshee. And I can hear the wand click on the stairs. A little spooky. Often he'll leave them piled up on the floor at the kitchen counter (where his meals are prepared).

One more thing in the WTH is with cats?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Gypsy carries around a feather duster looking cat toy.. I call it her "Bird". If I ask where the Bird is, she will go get it and bring it to me to toss, she will fetch it for a while if I keep tossing it. I will wake up and find it next to me at night. or if I go some where I come back to find it in my seat in front of the computer.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Like I mentioned, even if the streamers a gone he'll still drag the wand around. But it does have a bell and that may be the difference.


----------



## JoJodaPyro (Jan 19, 2012)

Fieldy Does too. His toys are kept in an old laundry basket. When he wants a toy he tips it over and gets the one he wants. He brings it to us where ever we are.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Monkeys does this with our cats wands as well as a couple of the others. We keep it locked in a closet when we're not using it, because they will get into fights over who has possession. Monkeys is also well known for carrying around her catnip puffy balls and moaning at night, it's absolutely hilarious though, because the puffy ball acts as a muffler, and it's like she's meowing under a blanket.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds like fairly common behavior then. Anyone know of, or want to hazard an educated opinion on, why?


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

lyle said:


> Sounds like fairly common behavior then. Anyone know of, or want to hazard an educated opinion on, why?


The toys I understand, it's a prey thing. They "caught" it, it's theirs. Or maybe they're keeping them like their own pets (though I doubt it the way they kill them). I can even see the wand with streamers on it as it is even more of a prize, since you were dangling it and they feel that they actually did catch it.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, mine will walk away with the wand toy if I allow them to. Lacey for the most part will not let go of it until I let her have it. Then she brings it back a short time later so I can make it move again.


----------



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

Our cat Luigi does this ALL THE TIME!
If I play with a stick or toy, he'll paw it several times, then leap at it, put it in his mouth, then disappear off, triumphantly!


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

lyle said:


> Hero drags around a streamer wand, 3 of them in fact.
> 
> He hardly ever meows, but late at night he drags them around the empty, dark house moaning like a banshee. And I can hear the wand click on the stairs. A little spooky. Often he'll leave them piled up on the floor at the kitchen counter (where his meals are prepared).
> 
> One more thing in the WTH is with cats?


My Princess used to do this with her cat charmer - she didn't want to play with it, just wanted to carry it around moaning in the middle of the night, the stick dragging on the floor. She had 4 different ones and she would leave a pile of them in all different places. She was a funny one...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

When you say she takes the wand and walks away, is the string still attached to it? I know in Murphy's case, the real _glory_ of those fishing pole toys is the string, not whatever is at the end of it!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Banjo actually did this for the first time last night. He only carries around certain toys, but we got into kind of a tug-of-war with his feather wand. I let go, and he proceeded to drag it into the other room. It was so cute because the wand was between his legs, so it resembled a big cat dragging large prey. After he took it into the kitchen he brought it back out to me and we did it all again.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

hal1 said:


> The toys I understand, it's a prey thing. They "caught" it, it's theirs. Or maybe they're keeping them like their own pets (though I doubt it the way they kill them). I can even see the wand with streamers on it as it is even more of a prize, since you were dangling it and they feel that they actually did catch it.


I have noticed they treat the feathers more like actual prey, probably because it is so much more realisitic than other toys. The way he bites down on it after he pins it down its like he is going for the kill! lol


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yeti knows where all the wands toys are stored.. the area is almost yeti proof, but if not watched for few moments its self service play time(the floor is littered with other cat toys at all times), I think the wands will have to go into a large pvc tube with cap and combination lock...


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, I didn't expect all the responses of cats that drag the wand around. weird.


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

My girl does this too. It was cute and funny until she felt the need to jump up somewhere with it (like the bed) and then jump down and impale herself on it. Wand toys are only for closely supervised play now! lol


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

lyle said:


> Sounds like fairly common behavior then. Anyone know of, or want to hazard an educated opinion on, why?


This has been a long term topic of discussion at our house and as a group we have come up with a few theories:

Background: we have the cats, only the oldest does this and only with one wand toy. it is a n older kong toy, microplush type material for the 'string' the feathers were once attached to, it was also her very first toy.

Now for the most part she is a fairly quiet cat but when she picks up the toy she begins to look for people and meow loudly - she has no desire to play with it, she looks for a person to tell her she has done a good job and 'killed it'. AAEven the neighbor kids who come over can be heard calling thru the house - 'you killed it Moxie, you're such a good girl" - with enough praise she puts it away and stops yeoling Ignore her and she will drop the wand on your feet.

Only that wand, no other & no other toys either.


I really think she is letting us all know that she is taking care of business!


----------

